# Least Costly Tai Chi DVD?



## Old Iowa Man (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm 61 and have SERIOUS health problems and because of the many drugs I'm on I cannot drive - I've posted other questions but was told by several medical people Tai Chi, with or with out sword, would be good exercise for me - I realize I may not be able to do the very low to the ground moves but I can get  as close as I can - I have NO knowledge of all the Masters. Sifus, etc. - I would prefer your suggestions of a video preferably with sword that is not to much money as I'm also on Disability - NOT looking for sympathy just some good suggestions - I should also mention I buy 99& of my stuff from Amazon - Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## mograph (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, the cheapest would be videos on YouTube. You could search for "Yang Style," "Tai Chi" and "Seniors." 
Yes, I know you're not a senior just yet. 

Barring that, you could also look into videos by Paul Lam or Yang Jwing-Ming at Amazon. Make sure you get a complete, but short set of moves. 108 moves is too many at the beginning.
Of course, you could check out somebody's offerings on Amazon, then see if they have YouTube videos to get a taste of their style.

... but if there were some kind of pick-up service in your neighborhood (in Toronto, it's called Wheel-Trans), maybe it could take you to a Tai Chi class at the local senior's center?


----------



## Old Iowa Man (Nov 10, 2013)

mograph said:


> Well, the cheapest would be videos on YouTube. You could search for "Yang Style," "Tai Chi" and "Seniors."
> Yes, I know you're not a senior just yet.
> 
> Barring that, you could also look into videos by Paul Lam or Yang Jwing-Ming at Amazon. Make sure you get a complete, but short set of moves. 108 moves is too many at the beginning.
> ...



Like I said I can't drive and we live in the middle of southern, Iowa nowhere but I'll check out the ones you've suggested - thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 10, 2013)

Why sword?

http://www.amazon.com/Tai-Chi-Chuan...8&qid=1384129884&sr=8-1&keywords=liang+shouyu

http://www.amazon.com/Simplified-Ta...8&qid=1384129910&sr=8-2&keywords=liang+shouyu

Teacher is by far best but if you are going to go this root get a book that gives more detail along with a DVD


----------



## oaktree (Nov 10, 2013)

I think you are better off walking at a slow pace
And quiet meditation then learning taijiquan from a DVD. 
Try walking a circle, watching the flame of a candle
And practicing qigong for health.

You will gain more health benefits by learning relaxation techniques and firming your spirit then taiji movements.


----------



## Old Iowa Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Why sword?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tai-Chi-Chuan...8&qid=1384129884&sr=8-1&keywords=liang+shouyu
> 
> ...



Why sword? Becase for over 30 years I was a professional custom knife maker, designer and engraver - I was planning when my health let me to make a wooden Tai Chi sword - Thanks for your response.


----------



## Old Iowa Man (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you very much for your suggestions - sounds like a good way to start - Best regards


----------



## colemcm (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll second Xue Sheng and Mograph's suggestions. While I don't agree with Paul Lam's non-martial approach personally, his emphasis on rehabilitation sounds more appropriate for you. I would suggest that you avoid learning the sword until you gain a better understanding of the hand form.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Old Iowa Man (Nov 13, 2013)

colemcm said:


> I'll second Xue Sheng and Mograph's suggestions. While I don't agree with Paul Lam's non-martial approach personally, his emphasis on rehabilitation sounds more appropriate for you. I would suggest that you avoid learning the sword until you gain a better understanding of the hand form.
> 
> Best of luck to you.



Thanks for your input, it's appreciated - I'll probably take me several years to make my all wood sword due to my health problems so I'll check out your suggested DVDs - Many thanks!


----------



## mfinn (Nov 13, 2013)

I am 68 and I have been a student and daily practitioner since I was 25.  My last teacher died at 81 after kicking my *** thoroughly just 2 days before.  He told me about teaching older people, which I was doing at the time, that they must move, move, move.  Get up in the morning and move.  I have the advantage of having been at this for a long time.  But if I take 2-3 days off, I feel every one of those 68 years.


----------



## Old Iowa Man (Nov 13, 2013)

mfinn said:


> I am 68 and I have been a student and daily practitioner since I was 25.  My last teacher died at 81 after kicking my *** thoroughly just 2 days before.  He told me about teaching older people, which I was doing at the time, that they must move, move, move.  Get up in the morning and move.  I have the advantage of having been at this for a long time.  But if I take 2-3 days off, I feel every one of those 68 years.



Thanks for the advice - I do the best I can every day but with the amount of drugs I'm on some days I'm lucky to get out of bed!


----------

